#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Chawafa

## Chawafa

Hallo dames ik ben een helderziende wie problemen heeft of met haar man enz kan er bij helpen wat jullie maar willen ben je bij de goede adres.

----------


## nl-x

Waarom moet je dat nog vragen? Als helderziende en zo... ?

----------


## Oiseau

Boer zoekt regen! 
de weervrouw kan echt niet helpen en de weerman ook niet.
Echte problemen beginnen wanneer een chewafa bij de hema met haar afspreekt.
zullen deze zomer weer veel relaties sneuvelen?

----------


## Laila1111

Hoi heb je telefoonummer ??

----------


## Laila1111

Ik heb bepaalde problemen graag hoor ik van je je telefoonummer ??

----------


## Laila1111

> Hallo dames ik ben een helderziende wie problemen heeft of met haar man enz kan er bij helpen wat jullie maar willen ben je bij de goede adres.


Telefoonummer

----------


## bekend

> Telefoonummer


Stuur email naar [email protected] Dan wordt je geholpen.

----------

